# What is this program? 924PLC32?



## bostonfan17

I have a 2004 Dell desktop computer. Windows XP Home edition.  512RAM (HAHA!) and im sure a really small memory.  But im doing a cleanup of all my un needed programs and theres one called 924PLC32.... 4,095MB size(its a lot of space cuz i only have a very small memory), and i wanted to delete it.  My printer is an all in one dell 924.  That corresponds with the program but idk if i can delete it??

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## voyagerfan99

Looks like it's a PLC driver for your printer.


----------



## bostonfan17

do i need to keep it?


----------



## johnb35

Do you use a dell printer model #924?  If not, then you can get rid of it.  That is the printer driver.


----------



## bostonfan17

johnb35 said:


> Do you use a dell printer model #924?  If not, then you can get rid of it.  That is the printer driver.



yes there is a separate one called Dell Photo AIO Printer 924. So im good to delete it then    thanks for the help


-Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Its for your printer and shouldn't be deleted.  I only said to delete it if you don't use the printer.


----------

